# Not picking up CABLE????



## easybobby (Oct 31, 2012)

Yardsale paid 23.00$ for a 2006 42in VIORE MODEL#PDP42X3#### IVE GOT IT HOOK UP ON MY LAPTOP IT ONLY PICKS UP 38 & CH2 ON THE AIR BUT ITS NOT LETING ME GET MY CABLE?? COULD SOMEBODY HELP ME ON THIS MATTER THKS


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

easybobby said:


> Yardsale paid 23.00$ for a 2006 42in VIORE MODEL#PDP42X3#### IVE GOT IT HOOK UP ON MY LAPTOP IT ONLY PICKS UP 38 & CH2 ON THE AIR BUT ITS NOT LETING ME GET MY CABLE?? COULD SOMEBODY HELP ME ON THIS MATTER THKS


That looks more like the model number for the display itself inside the TV or one of its circuit boards.

When it gets those two over the air channels, do they look good?

Does the set appear to be working properly when it's tuned to either of those channels?

(I strongly suspect that model might be one of the countless victims of "capacitor plague", which may have caused intermittently unreliable operation which lead to the seller selling it so cheap in the first place)

Do you have the original remote control for it?

You probably have to go into its menus and set it up for analog cable as well as over the air digital.

And by talking about hooking it up to your laptop, I assume all you mean is feeding a video output from the laptop into an auxiliary input on the TV.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

easybobby said:


> Yardsale paid 23.00$ for a 2006 42in VIORE MODEL#PDP42X3#### IVE GOT IT HOOK UP ON MY LAPTOP IT ONLY PICKS UP 38 & CH2 ON THE AIR BUT ITS NOT LETING ME GET MY CABLE?? COULD SOMEBODY HELP ME ON THIS MATTER THKS


Is this the television about which you are talking?

http://www.viore.com/PDP42V18HA.htm


----------

